# Mongoose thunderball for first DJ/urban?



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a line on a 2007 Mongoose Fireball frame for under $100 bucks. The frame is in excellent condition. I am trying to build up my first DJ/urban bike. 

I was trying to compare the geometry of this bike to that of other DJ frames I like more but are too expensive for a first bike this style. I had a chance to ride it while it was still built up today and it seemed like a pretty tight, nimble bike. 

I am 6'1" and usually ride a Giant Reign and do DH with it. I'm looking to get a bike for the local skate park.

The numbers I got off the website were:

Mongoose Thunderball:

Head angle: 70 (100mm)
seat tube: 73.5
chainstays:16"
Horizontal top tube: 22.4 or 23.6 (I think it's the M so it's the longer top tube)
BB: n/a

I compared it with a Banshee Amp's Geo that I really dig but is too much coin for a 1st time DJ I might not end up using a ton.

Banshee Amp

Head angle: 68.5 (100mm)
seat tube: 69.5
chainstays: 15.7-16.7"
top tube: 23.8" (long)
BB: 12.4"

Giant STP

Head angle: 69
seat tube: 74
chainstays: 16"
top tube: 23" (large)
BB:

It seems pretty damn close to the STP. Is the Geo of the Thunderball way off from a good park bike? Looking at the pictures of it it seems more in the "hardtail freeride" catagory, but the geo is close. One big difference I noticed was the higher top tube compared to other DJ frames. I think this is to accommodate a longer seat tube. Never the less, it felt small but not silly small, and it had a 50mm stem on it. I rode it and thought it felt close to how a DJ should, but then again I have to reference or experience DJing so I can't really say.

I already have a 
Pike 351 coil
Truvativ holzfeller bars/stem/cranks
Shimano deore hydros
a sram cassette/ lx derauilure etc.
I will just need to buy some new wheels for my Reign and throw on the old ones onto this ride. 

I've had all these great parts just sitting around and always wanted to try a DJ bike out.

watcha think?

If there is another option right around $100US for the frame that is similar or better please let me know.

I really appreciate your input thanks!


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

so I take it this is not a very well known bike!


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

It's a Mongoose. What else is there to say?


----------



## bballboy388 (Jan 2, 2005)

im sure its fine i would go for it.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks BBallboy388,

I'm not interested in the shitty build kit. I'm just trying to compare geometry. I expect that this frame, which is manufactured in Taiwan is similar to other Taiwan frames i.e. good quality.


----------



## bballboy388 (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sure the bike will be fine its similar geo to a lot of other bikes and if you just getting the frame it will probably suit your needs.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I"m picking it up tomorrow night. 

So far I have

wheelset
pike fork
Hozlfeller cranks and BB
Holzfeller 50mm stem and bars
Deore disc brakes with 7" rotors
Shimano cassette and rear derailleur
seat post/seat 
grips

that's most of it.

I think I need pedals and a chain guide? 

I'm looking for a decent but inexpensive chain guide, 
I was looking at using a MRP 1x or maybe getting a stinger guide. Something along those lines. I want it to be 1x9. I'm gonna check out the forums and see how other people have their geared DJers set up.


----------



## bballboy388 (Jan 2, 2005)

that sounds like a good build any single ring chain guide by e thirteen or mrp or gamut should be fine. For pedals i use some eastern pedals i got on dans comp that work great. Looks like you could also go single speed if you want which is fun or dj and sometimes a cheaper option.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I picked it up today. Great bike and good build. I just need to get a bash ring and black spire black ring inner guide ring. It will be dialed. Super fun bike. 

Gonna take a while to get used to a hard tail again. Taking it for it's maiden run tomorrow.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

moshelove said:


> I picked it up today. Great bike and good build. I just need to get a bash ring and black spire black ring inner guide ring. It will be dialed. Super fun bike.
> 
> Gonna take a while to get used to a hard tail again. Taking it for it's maiden run tomorrow.


lets see some pics!


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Here it is so far.

I've got some stuff coming from CRC for it.

It's gonna get

Kenda Small Block 8's 2.35"F 2.1"R. These wheels and tires are off my Reign and i'm waiting for my new wheel set to take em off.

32t cog, new truvativ bash guard to replace broken one on there now and a blackspire inner guard. I'm hoping that is all I will need to keep the chain on. I took it for a shake down run and definitely need some sort of guide. 

WTB Pure V saddle. (all time most comfy saddle)

NC-17 seat post

Truvativ holzfeller bar off of my Giant Reign. The carbon FSA DH bar on there now is going back on the reign, although I have to say I don't like the bend. Holzfeller has a great bend to it. 

Welgo pedals. These are loner pedals from the shop.

Not bad for $100 on the frame and a shelf full of spare parts! I'll be about $250 all in on this bike.

I'm gonna keep it geared for now so I can also enjoy riding a hard tail on the trails as well again. I will be able to just swap wheel sets when my new nuke proofs arrive for the Reign and have a set of trail knobbies and a set of slicks for the city.

hope you like.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

that really suprised me. i was expecting random colors since it was a spare parts build basically.

looks really nice man. looks like its a perfect blend for trails and some urban huckin.

my only comment, tilt the seat back a little more. itll hurt less when u fall on it if u slip a pedal. at least for me.. plus it looks better.


----------

